# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Basha: Shqiptarët do të lëvizin pa viza në BE brenda vitit 2009

## [A-SHKODRANI]

Pas hapjes së dialogut të BE-së me Shqipërinë për liberalizimin e regjimit të vizave, Kryeministri Berisha dhe Zëvendëspresidenti i Komisionit Europian Franco Frattini dhanë një konferencë për shtyp.

Kryeministri Sali Berisha: I nderuar Zëvendëspresident i Komisionit Europian, mik i shquar i Shqipërisë e shqiptarëve, Franco Frattini,

I nderuar ministër i Brendshëm i Republikës së Sllovenisë, zoti Mate,

Shkëlqesi ambasadorë,

Zonja e zotërinj,

Sapo përfunduam bisedimet me Zëvendëspresidentin e Komisionit Europian Franco Frattini, ministrin e Brendshëm të Sllovenisë, vendit mik që kryeson Bashkimin Europian, për një nga problemet më themelore të integrimit të Shqipërisë në BE, atë të liberalizimit të plotë të vizave.

Ky është një moment historik, sepse në historinë e një njeriu dhe të një kombi nuk ka asgjë më të rëndësishme sesa historia e lirive të tij. Liria e lëvizjes është një nga liritë më themelore të individit dhe çdo hap drejt së saj, sikundër edhe drejt lirive të tjera, është hap drejt një të ardhmeje më të mirë.

Sot, ne nisim procesin, në përfundim të të cilit shqiptarët do të ndjehen, në aspektin lëvizjes, qytetarë të hapësirës më të madhe, të hapësirës europiane. Ky proces, siç theksoi Zëvendëspresidenti Frattini, është, para së gjithash, një akt madhor besimi. Unë shfrytëzoj rastin të siguroj Zëvendëspresidentin Frattini, ministrin e qeverisë së Sllovenisë, që kryeson Bashkimin Europian, përfaqësuesit e vendeve anëtare të BE-së se qeveria që unë drejtoj do të bëjë çdo përpjekje për të merituar këtë besim, do të marrë e zbatojë çdo vendim, ligj e reformë që nevojitet, që ky besim i madh të përdoret në përputhje me standardet evropiane.

Unë e informova Zëvendëspresidentin Frattini, ministrin e Brendshëm të Sllovenisë Mate, përfaqësuesit e vendeve anëtare të BE-së, drejtuesit e Komisionit Europian se ne jemi në procesin e pajisjes së qytetarëve shqiptarë me letërnjoftimet dhe pasaportat më të avancuara dhe të standardeve më të mira. Ne po digjitalizojmë tërësisht regjistrin e gjendjes civile, po vendosim një sistem të ri adresash, kemi vendosur kontrollin e integruar të kufijve dhe së shpejti, instalojmë skanerin e parë në doganat tona, për ta përhapur më tej në pikat e tjera kufitare. Ne do të bëjmë çdo përpjekje për të luftuar trafiqet ilegale. Toleranca zero ndaj krimit të organizuar do të mbetet motoja jonë.

Rezultate tona janë të qarta, por ne do ti konsolidojmë ato më tej. Ne do të firmosim çdo marrëveshje bashkëpunimi, ekstradimi, riparimi e të çdo lloji me vendet anëtare të BE-së dhe do ti zbatojmë ato me seriozitetin më të madh. Shembulli më tipik ishte rasti i djeshëm, kur një nga të konsideruarit vrasës i shumëfishtë UFO, nga më të rrezikshmit në Itali, Shqipëri e rajon u kap në rrugë e Tiranës dhe u vendos para ligjit.

Unë do ta mbyll fjalën time duke shprehur mirënjohjen e thellë për Komisionin Europian e vendet anëtare për besimin e madh që kanë dëshmuar ndaj qeverisë që unë drejtoj dhe vendit tim. Shpreh gjithashtu mirënjohjen e thellë ndaj të gjitha institucioneve dhe punonjësve të agjencive të zbatimit të ligjit në Shqipëri, të cilët me përkushtimin e punën e tyre bënë të mundur që Shqipëria të fitojë këtë besim që i jepet sot. Falënderoj të gjitha vendet anëtare të BE-së për bashkëpunimin e ndihmën e shkëlqyer që na kanë dhënë gjatë këtyre viteve, institucionet ndërkombëtare, PAMECA, EURALIUS, ICITAP etj., që kanë luajtur një rol shumë të madh në këto reforma.

Jam i bindur se në falënderimin tim sot, bashkohet çdo shqiptar, që me këtë akt bëhet më i lirë, më dinjitoz e më i sigurt në të ardhmen e tij.

Zëvendëspresidenti i KE-së Franco Frattini: Faleminderit shumë. Ne sapo hapëm negociatat për regjimin vizave me Shqipërinë. Unë erdha këtu personalisht për t'ju sjelle një mesazh të madh besimi.

Së pari, më lejoni t'ju shpreh ngushëllimet për aksidentin e djeshëm, ku vdiqën një numër njerëzish. Unë shpreh keqardhjen time personale dhe atë të Bashkimit Europian.

Në lidhje me liberalizimin vizave, Shqipëria e meriton vlerësimin tonë për progresin që ka bërë. Unë përputhem plotësisht me Kryeministrin, ministrin e Drejtësisë, ministrin e Brendshëm që ky progres i arritur duhet të monitorohet në mënyrë të vazhdueshme dhe ruajtja e këtij progresi është e rëndësishme.

Ato që përmendi zoti Berisha për përmirësimin e sigurisë së dokumenteve, lufta kundër kriminalitetit dhe emigracionit të paligjshëm, mbrojtja e kufijve të jashtëm të vendit tuaj, janë pikërisht ajo çka do BE. Nuk i duam thjesht për hir të Brukselit, por janë të rëndësishme për vetë Shqipërinë. Ju keni hartuar një program shumë të mirë reformash. Ajo që është e rëndësishme është që ky program shumë i mirë reformash të përkthehet në rezultate të prekshme konkrete. Unë jam shumë i kënaqur me angazhimin shumë të madh të Kryeministrit dhe të ministrave të tjerë. Përvoja ka treguar se kur ka vullnet të mirë politik, rezultatet mund të arrihen në një kohë shumë të shkurtër. Unë nuk i konsideroj vendet e Ballkanit Perëndimor si një paketë. Secili vend nga ky rajon do të vlerësohet mbi bazën e meritave të veta. Vendi që do të plotësojë kërkesat më herët, do të marrë më herët regjimin e lirë të vizave. Le të japim një shembull nga përvoja e kaluar. U deshëm disa muaj që të hapeshin negociatat dhe pastaj nënshkrimi i marrëveshjes për liberalizimin e regjimit e vizave. Ne hapëm sot negociatat për liberalizimin e vizave dhe kur Shqipëria do të marrë regjimin e lirë të vizave, kjo do të varet nga rezultatet. Unë dua të them se rezultatet mund të arrihen në një kohë shumë të shkurtër. Personalisht mendoj se mund të arrihen rezultate të rëndësishme edhe para mbarimit të mandatit të zotit Barroso.

Ministri i Brendshëm e Sllovenisë Dragutin Mate: Në emër të Presidencës sllovene, dua të përshëndes nisjen e negociatave për liberalizimin vizave me Shqipërinë. Disa ditë më parë, ne nisëm në Këshill bisedimet për nisjen e negociatave për liberalizimin e vizave dhe të gjithë anëtarët e mbështetën këtë propozim të zotit Frattini. Ndonjë mund të mendojë se këtë e vendos komisioneri, por nuk ndodh kështu. Zoti Kryeministër, zoti ministër i Brendshëm ju keni bërë hapa të mëdha përpara që të mund të vinim në këtë ditë që të hapnim negociatat. Ju plotësuat disa nga kërkesat tona bazë për të filluar negociatat. Nga ajo që na tha zoti Kryeministër, nga reagimi politik i tij dhe qeverisë së tij, pasi kjo çështje mbulohet më tepër nga Ministria e Brendshme, unë e zoti Frattini jemi të bindur se shumë shpejt Shqipëria do ti plotësojë këto kushte. Ju mund të mbështeteni tek Presidenca e Sllovenisë deri në fund të gjashtëmujorit të parë, por mund të mbështeteni edhe tek Sllovenia si vend për çfarëdo ndihme që lidhet me çështjet e sigurisë.

E fundit por jo më pak e rëndësishme, hapja e negociata për liberalizimin e vizave nuk është e rëndësishme vetëm për politikanët, por në radhë të parë është e rëndësishme për vetë qytetarët. Madje kjo është gjëja më e rëndësishme për njerëzit e thjeshtë, në çdo qytet e fshat dhe jam i sigurt se qeveria shqiptare do të bëjë çmos që të arrihen vizat e lira për qytetarët shqiptarë.

Kryeministri Berisha: Dua tju siguroj se shqiptarët nuk do ta harrojnë kurrë lajmin e madh që ju sollët sot dhe do ta mbajnë mend

Pyetje: Zoti Frattini, a mund të na thoni se çfarë duhet të plotësojë Shqipëria për të përfituar nga procesi i liberalizimit të vizave?

Zoti Frattini: Së pari, zbatimi i plotë i marrëveshjeve ekzistuese, në mënyrë të veçantë marrëveshjen për ripranimin e emigrantëve të paligjshëm dhe marrëveshjen për lehtësimin e vizave. Në mënyrë që të mos ketë inkoherencë dhe mospërputhje, do tju dërgoj të gjitha konsullatave të vendeve anëtare udhëzime për zbatimin tyre, përveç udhëzimeve të qarta që ambasadori i KE-së në Tiranë ka vendosur të faqen e internetit.

Së dyti, është siguria e dokumenteve. Ne e dimë shumë mirë nga Kryeministri se qeveria do të lëshojë për qytetarët dokumentet biometrike dhe që Shqipëria po harton regjistrin elektronik të gjendjen civile.

Pika e tretë, është bashkëpunimi i ngushtë në luftën kundër krimit të organizuar.

Dua të them se në të tre këto drejtime, Shqipëria është në pistën e duhur dhe kjo mbështet optimizmin tim, të shprehur pak më parë, në lidhje me rezultate e shpejta.

Pyetje: Zoti Berisha, a ndani edhe ju këtë optimizëm se rezultati i Shqipërisë do të jetë shumë i shpejtë?

Kryeministri Berisha: Sigurisht që e ndaj, bazuar në atë që ne do të bëjmë çdo përpjekje që procesi të jetë në shpejtësinë e përcaktuar.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Tani qe e lexova te plote kete lajm jam mjaft i gezuar per kete marreveshje. Shpresoj qe qeveria te punoje akoma me shume ne pikat qe i jane caktuar nga KE per te arritur ne nenshkrimin e liberalizimit te vizave. Deri tani Qeveria Shqiptare ka bere mjaft pune ne kapjen e krimineleve te shumekerkuar si dhe per forcimin e rendit e qetesise. Por, duhet punuar akoma me shume ne te gjitha drejtimet, sidomos kunda varferise, e cila eshte shkaktare per shume probleme. Gjithashtu duhen pajisur sa me pare te gjithe Shqiptaret me kartat e identitetit si dhe me pasaportat me elemtet e larte te sigurise.

Mendoj se Qeveria jone eshte ne rruge te mbare ne plotesimin e ketyre kerkesave qe me shume se kujtdo tjeter na sherbejne ne Shqiptareve dhe uroj qe te vazhdoje ne kete rruge qe ka nisur.

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Basha: Shqiptarët do të lëvizin pa viza në BE brenda vitit 2009*




_Ministri i Jashtëm rishprehu sigurinë për aplikimin për statusin e kandidatit brenda Presidencës çeke_


*Brenda 12-mujorit të parë të mandatit të dytë të kësaj qeverisjeje, shqiptarët do të lëvizin të lirë vetëm me pasaportë brenda zonës Shengen.* Kështu ka konfirmuar ministri i Punëve të Jashtme, Lulzim Basha, gjatë një emisioni televiziv. Ministri Basha ka shprehur optimizmin se finalizimi i heqjes së vizave mes Shqipërisë dhe vendeve të Bashkimit Europian do të ndodhë me negociatat e forta në gjashtëmujorin e parë të mandatit të dytë të qeverisjes së djathtë dhe në gjashtëmujorin e dytë qytetarët shqiptarë nuk do të kenë më nevojë për vizë për të shkuar në hapësirën e vendeve Shengen. "Gjatë 6-mujorit të parë të mandatit tonë të dytë, është momenti politik, kurse gjatë 12-mujorit të parë të mandatit tonë të dytë do të lëvizim pa viza", është shprehur ministri Basha. Në këtë kontekst, shefi i diplomacisë shqiptare ka vlerësuar se qeveria shqiptare ka përmbushur detyrimet që rrjedhin nga BE për çështjen e liberalizimit të vizave, duke nënvizuar se Këshilli i Ministrave të BE-së brenda gjashtëmujorit do t'i paraqesë BE-së ecurinë që ka ndjekur Shqipëria në këtë proces, duke e konsideruar atë si momentin politik për heqjen e vizave. Gjithashtu, aplikimi i Shqipërisë për statusin e vendit kandidat për në Bashkimin Evropian ka qenë një temë e rëndësishme, për të cilën ministri Basha u ndal gjerësisht. Ashtu siç konfirmoi kryeministri Berisha dy ditë më parë, edhe ministri Basha shprehu sigurinë e plotë se aplikimi do të bëhet brenda Presidencës çeke. Duke nënvizuar arsyet se pse Shqipëria kërkon domosdoshmërisht bërjen e kërkesës brenda këtij gjashtëmujori, Basha ka theksuar meritat e Shqipërisë në kuadër të realizimit të një sërë reformash e marrëveshjes që rrjedhin si detyrime nga Bashkimi Europian. Basha ka shprehur qartë qëndrimin e qeverisë shqiptare, e cila do të konkretizojë shumë shpejt kërkesën për statusin e vendit kandidat në Bashkimin Europian. "Ne do të aplikojmë brenda Presidencës çeke. Natyrisht, ka të bëjë me rrethana jashtësore që lidhen me krizën globale, që nuk ka të bëjë me Shqipërinë. Kemi mbështetjen e vendeve të BE-së në këtë proces dhe nuk jemi aspak të vonuar për paraqitjen e kërkesës për statusin për kandidat", është shprehur ministri Basha. Ndërsa vlerësoi se Shqipëria ka përmbushur të gjitha detyrimet që rrjedhin nga anëtarësimi në BE, ministri Basha vuri në dukje se dy nga këto detyrime të rëndësishme kanë qenë lufta kundër krimit të organizuar dhe korrupsionit në mënyrë të veçantë. "Vetëm një rrëshqitje nga kjo rrugë, mund të cënonte procesin integrues", është shprehur shefi i diplomacisë shqiptare. Gjithashtu, ministri Basha sqaroi të gjitha hapat që do të ndiqen pas kërkesës për statusin e vendit kandidat, duke përmendur dhe një pyetësor nga KE-ja prej 40 mijë pyetjesh, të cilave duhet t'u përgjigjet Shqipëria para se të arrijë në stacionin e fundit të integrimit. Sipas tij, nxitimi për aplikim brenda këtij 6-mujori, nuk ka qëllime elektorale, por qëllime strategjike për Shqipërinë. "Një portë e hapur, s'ka nevojë të trokitet. Kemi akord me Presidencën çeke, kemi mirëkuptim nga Komisioni Evropian, ndaj gjykojmë se janë pjekur të gjitha kushtet për aplikim. Presidenca çeke po pret që ne të aplikojmë për vendin kandidat", theksoi ndër të tjera ministri Basha.

*Segmente të caktuara të Prokurorisë po bëjnë hetime politike*

Unë iu përgjigja kërkesës së Prokurorisë për heqjen e imunitetit, sepse isha dhe mbeta i bindur sepse vetëm heqja e imunitetit ishte mënyra për të hetuar në përputhje me përkushtimin politik të mazhorancës time dhe në përputhje me përkushtimin politik tim personal për transparencë. Shkova edhe para heqjes së imunitetit në Prokurori dhe deponova depozitimin tim për tre orë me radhë. Pas heqjes së imunitetit unë nuk u thirra më kurrë në Prokurori për të dëshmuar apo për të përzgjedhur afatin e hetimeve. Për sa herë që nuk kam qenë në Shqipëri, kam dërguar avokatin tim për të zgjatur afatin e tyre deri në momentin që vendosën që hetimi të ndërprehej, pasi afatet e Prokurorisë e cila kishte abuzuar me to. Unë, në vullnetin tim politik, isha i gatshëm t'i jepja gjithë kohën e duhur Prokurorisë. Por, Prokuroria e Përgjithshme u rrëzua nga Gjykata. Prokuroria vazhdoi atë që kishte bërë tërë kohës, gjë e cila s'kishte të bënte me të vërtetën, s`kishte të bënte me rrugën Durrës-Kukës, por me ekzistencën e segmenteve brenda Prokurorisë. Dua ta theksoj qartë jo të gjithë prokurorisë, por për një pjesë të cilët veten e tyre e peshonin sipas një prapavije politike për njërin apo tjetrin. Me persona të cilat merren me çështjen drejtpërdrejtë, nga persona të cilët i supervizojnë dhe i ngarkojnë ata, kjo do të thotë të shkelësh normat themelore të ligjit. Se si janë gatuar akuzat kundër meje, unë jam shprehur qartësisht në një konferencë për shtyp në Ministrinë e Jashtme. Akuzat nuk kanë të bëjnë me mua personalisht, por me një vepër të madhe, e cila më shumë se çdo gjë tregon kontrastin midis qeverisë sonë dhe modelin që na përfaqëson dhe në thelb të tyre qëndron Edi Rama. Ajo që kam nxjerrë është se kam qenë pjesë e atij imazhi, të një Shqipërie ndryshe, ku shqiptarët nuk fshihen pas mburojës, haptazi për t`u gjykuar dhe për të qenë pjesë e një procesi të drejtë si në çdo vend tjetër.

*Mandati i dytë, i sigurtë falë mbajtjes së premtimeve*

Qeveria shqiptare synon një mandat të dytë. Partia Demokratike ka kredot e veta statutore për të zgjedhur kandidatin dhe të tjerat përfliten në ambiente gazetarësh. Kryeministri Berisha kërkon një mandat të dytë dhe unë jam pjesë e përpjekjes së tij deri më sot dhe vazhdoj të jem pjesë e përpjekjes për të rinovuar një mandat, i cili do të përfundojë me ndryshimin e madh të Shqipërisë.

*Marrëdhëniet me SHBA, të shkëlqyera*

Ministri i Jashtëm ndërton marrëdhëniet me shtetet dhe me të deleguarit e tyre në bazë të interesave të marrëdhënieve që ne kemi me njëri-tjetrin. Marrëdhëniet që Shqipëria ka me SHBA janë të shkëlqyeshme dhe nuk kanë qenë kurrë kaq të mira. Është vizita e ish-Presidentit të SHBA, Bush, në Shqipëri, ratifikimi i Protokollit në NATO nga Senati amerikan në mesin e krizës ekonomike. Çdo spekulim i marrëdhënieve të Shqipërisë dhe SHBA është i kotë dhe i padëmshëm. Marrëdhëniet me ambasadorin Uithers janë në kuadrin e ministrit të Jashtëm me përfaqësuesin e një vendi mik.

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Sondazhi, 54.7% e shqiptarëve besojnë në reformat e qeverisë* 


Shumica dërrmuese e qytetarëve shprehen optimistë për një integrim të shpejtë në BE

*Më shumë se 54.7% e qytetarëve shqiptarë shprehen optimistë për një anëtarësim të shpejtë të Shqipërisë në Bashkimin Evropian, duke e mbështetur këtë në reformat e ndërmarra për plotësimin e kritereve.* Një sondazh i kryer nga grupi mediatik prestigjioz "Deutsche Welle", konstaton se shumica dërmuese e shqiptarëve mbështesin reformat e qeverisë në procesin e integrimit evropian të vendit. Duke parë eksperiencën e shkëlqyer të integrimit të shpejtë të vendit në Aleancën e Atlantikut të Veriut gjatë tre viteve të fundit, shumica e qytetarëve janë të sigurt se me të njëjtin ritëm do të ecet edhe në procesin e integrimit në Bashkimin Evropian. Pyetjes se "a ka shanse Shqipëria të marrë statusin e kandidatit në BE gjatë këtij viti", 54.7% nga 3650 të anketuar janë përgjigjur se shanset janë të mira, 37.8% janë përgjigjur negativisht, ndërsa 7.4% nuk kanë asnjë mendim. Ky është një nga sondazhet më të besueshme, duke pasur parasysh se ai organizohet nga një grup mediatik prestigjioz, dhe që ka organizuar edhe më parë sondazhe të tilla që janë vërtetuar të besueshme. Tre vite më parë, një rezultat i tillë do të ishte i paimagjinueshëm. Të anketuarit e mbështesin optimizmin e tyre në rekordet e deritanishme që ka shënuar qeveria shqiptare në trajektoren e procesit të integrimit në Bashkimin Evropian. Fakti që, Marrëveshja e Stabilizim-Asociimit u nënshkrua menjëherë pas ardhjes në pushtet të Partisë Demokratike, në një kohë kur ajo kishte 7 vite që negociohej gjatë qeverisjes socialiste, duke mos shënuar asnjë progres për shkak të nivelit të lartë të korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar, përbën një shenjë tjetër besimi të qytetarëve tek suksesi i kësaj qeverie në marrjen e statusit të kandidatit për në BE brenda këtij viti. Gjithashtu, ratifikimi i MSA-së brenda një kohe rekord dëshmoi besueshmërinë që vendet anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian kanë krijuar tek angazhimi dhe përkushtimi i qeverisë shqiptare në realizimin e reformave. Gjatë një samiti në kryeqytetin e Sllovenisë, një vit më parë ministrat e Jashtëm të vendeve anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian, i cilësuan si impresionuese dhe model për vendet e tjera të rajonit reformat e ndërmarra nga qeveria shqiptare. Ndërkohë pas shtatorit të 2005, gjuha e raporteve ndërkombëtare për Shqipërinë erdhi gjithnjë në përmirësim, duke reflektuar reformat e menjëhershme që ndërmori qeveria e koalicionit të djathtë pas ardhjes në pushtet, veçanërisht në luftën kundër krimit të organizuar, duke shkatërruar të gjitha organizatat kriminale, që e kishin shndërruar Shqipërinë në parajsën e kriminelëve siç do ta cilësonin disa zyrtarë të BE-së. Aktualisht Shqipëria ka një nivel kriminaliteti më të ulët se sa mesatarja e vendeve anëtare të Bashkimit Evropian, duke u shndërruar kështu vendin brenda një periudhe tre-vjeçare në eksportues të sigurisë në rajon dhe më gjerë. Kjo nxiti një bum turistik në vend, duke e çuar numrin e turistëve në 2.7 milionë nga numri modest 200 mijë që ishte gjatë viteve 2003-2004. Gjithashtu, reformat ekonomike e kanë shndërruar vendin në një destinacion të investimeve të kompanive më prestigjioze evropiane dhe botërore që kanë planifikuar projekte të mëdha në fusha të ndryshme. Pas anëtarësimit në NATO, që pritet të përfundojë në muajin prill, qeveria shqiptare ka përcaktuar si një nga prioritetet e saj më madhore liberalizimin e vizave dhe aplikimin për statusin e kandidatit brenda Presidencës çeke të BE-së. Një hap i tillë, ka gjetur mbështetje të gjerë nga përfaqësuesit më të lartë të Brukselit, të cilët kanë nxitur autoritetet shqiptare që të aplikojnë për statusin, duke shprehur bindjen se janë plotësuar të gjitha kushtet. Përveç kësaj, ky proces mbështetet nga shumica e shqiptarëve.

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Berisha: Aplikimi për statusin në BE brenda Presidencës çeke*

*Në Shqipëri, kryeministri Sali Berisha konfirmoi se vendi i tij do të aplikojë për statusin e vendit kandidat për në BE brenda muajit qershor. Këtë deklaratë ai e bëri gjatë mbledhjes së grupit parlamentar të partisë demokratike.* 

Kryeministri deklaroi se Shqipëria e meriton plotësisht të ndërmarrë këtë hap, tashmë që edhe proceset e ratifikimit të marrëveshjes së Asocim Stabilizimit kanë përfunduar. Edhe parlamenti me konsensusin e të gjitha forcave politike e ka kërkuar një gjë të tillë nga qeveria. 

Por sinjalet e lëshuara nga Brukseli nuk kanë qenë fort inkurajuese. Javën e shkuar pas takimit të Ministrit të Jashtëm Lulëzim Basha me Komisionerin për zgjerimin Olli Rehn, zëdhënësja e këtij të fundit deklaroi se “Qeveria shqiptare kishte vendosur të mos nxitohej me aplikimin dhe se ajo ftohej ta koordinonte këtë lëvizje me Presidencën e radhës, me vendet anëtare dhe Komisionin” duke shtuar më pas se “sigurimi i përgatitjeve dhe zhvillimit të duhur të zgjedhjeve parlamentare të 2009 në përputhje me standartet ndërkombëtare është një kusht kyç për progresin e mëtejshëm të Shqipërisë në rrugën e saj drejt Bashkimit Europian”. 

Formalisht Shqipëria nuk ka asnjë pengesë për të aplikuar, por çështja është se ky hap duhet të ndërmerret pasi të jetë garantuar mbështetja e të 27 vendeve, përndryshe kërkesa, në rastin më të mirë, lihet pa u marrë në shqyrtim, dhe në rastin më të keq ajo rrezikon të refuzohet nga Këshilli i Ministrave, edhe nëse një vend i vetëm nuk është dakort.

Në fjalën e tij Kryeministri Berisha u shpreh: 

Muaji prill do të shënohet në historinë e kombit dhe të vendit si muaji më historik pas nëntorit. Vendi mik Greqia ka dorëzuar në Bruksel me 26 shkurt, Marrëveshjen e Stabilizim Asociimit të ratifikuar dhe notifikuar. Në përputhje me ligjet e Bashkimit Europian na takon ekzaktësisht në periudhën e Samitit të Strasburgut që Marrëveshja e Stabilizim Asociimit mes Bashkimit Europian dhe Shqipërisë të hyjë në fuqi. 

Në këtë kohë merr forcë, kontrata më e rëndësishme që Shqipëria ka firmosur ndonjëherë me Bashkimin Europian. Shqipëria me hyrjen në fuqi të Marrëveshjes është një vend i asociuar, i cili do të veprojë tërësisht dhe detyrimisht mbi bazën e kësaj kontrate. Deri më sot ajo ka qenë vullnet, tani ajo është shndërruar në detyrim. Marrëveshja e Stabilizim-Asociimit në fuqi parakupton një marrëdhënie ligjore dhe të gjithanshme të një niveli të ri me Bashkimin Europian, por është një rast për të shprehur mirënjohjen dhe falënderimet 27 vendeve anëtare të këtij bashkimi që në një kohë rekord ratifikuan këtë marrëveshje, për 27 qeveritë dhe 27 parlamentet e këtyre vendeve, forcat e tyre politike në parlament ku shprehën me nota pozitive vlerësimet më të mëdha për reformat dhe suksesin e reformave të kësaj qeverie dhe e votuan këtë marrëveshje në unison të plotë. 

Gjatë Presidencës Çeke për shkak të hyrjes në fuqi të Marrëveshjes së Stabilizim Asociimit me Bashkimit Europian, krijohet dhe mblidhet Këshilli i Stabilizim Asociimit me Shqipërinë, këshill që do të patronojë respektimin dhe konsolidimin e të gjitha detyrimeve që rrjedhin nga kjo marrëveshje për vendin tonë, këshill që do të ketë degëza në të gjitha institucionet e vendit. 

Pra realisht kemi hyrë në një stad të ri shumë më të rëndësishëm kontraktual dhe politik në marrëdhëniet tona me Bashkimin Europian, por unë me këtë rast dua të shpreh mirënjohjen më të thellë ndaj të gjithë atyre zyrtarëve dhe punonjësve të administratës që me përkushtimin e tyre me reformat që projektuan dhe ndërmorën me ligjet dhe vendimet që mori ky parlament ia dolën të shembin në një kohë rekord të gjitha muret që procesin e Stabilizim Asociimit e kishin shndërruar në vegun e Penelopës. 

U deshën të humbeshin tetë vite që procesi të dilte nga vendnumërimi i tij. Periudha qershor 2006- prill 2009 është kompletimi më i suksesshëm i këtij procesi dhe këtë e bën të mundur para së gjithash shembja e murit të krimit të organizuar në Shqipëri dhe shndërrimi i Shqipërisë në një vend ndër më të sigurtë në Evropë. 

Këtë e bënë të mundur shembja e sistemit të kleptokracisë në Shqipëri dhe shpallja e qeverisë shqiptare kampione e reformave në luftën kundër korrupsionit. Këtë e bënë të mundur edhe zgjedhjet e 2007, në të cilat qeveria tregoi në mënyrë të prerë se nuk do të ndërhynte dhe nuk ndërhyri në rezultatin e tyre pavarësisht nga defektet e pamohueshme, por jo çështje vullneti. Këtë e bënë të mundur reformat e thella dhe të gjithanshme, reforma të cilat bënë që ekonomia shqiptare sipas parashikimeve të 6 institucioneve më serioze të botës të listohet e para për rritjen e saj në vitin 2009. Këtë e bënë të mundur politika paqësore e dialogut, e mirëkuptimit, rajonale dhe më gjerë që ka ndjekur qeveria jonë. 

Këtë e bëri të mundur dhe përpjekja e madhe për të gjetur gjuhën e përbashkët dhe për të punuar bashkërisht për çështjet e mëdha me opozitën. Këtë e bëri të mundur një partneritet i paprecedent që u vendos mes qeverisë qendrore dhe qeverive vendore , dimensionet e reja të mëdha që njohu procesi i decentralizimit gjatë këtyre tre viteve, një Shqipëri sepse ky vend këtë vit sipas statistikave që jep institucioni kryesor i Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara për Turizmin, priti 2 milionë e 700 mijë vizitorë pa regjistruar as më të voglin incident, por mbi të gjitha këtë e bëri të mundur sepse standardet e lirisë dhe të drejtave të njeriut fituan gjatë këtyre viteve dimensione që nuk i kanë njohur më parë. Janë një seri raportesh ndër më seriozet ndërkombëtare, të cilat deklarojnë e zeza mbi të bardhë se qeveria shqiptare në tërësi respekton liritë dhe të drejtat, se qeveria nuk ka ndërhyrë në politikat editoriale të mediave dhe se ajo mund të kritikohet lirshëm publikisht dhe privatisht nga qytetarët dhe se në Shqipëri nuk ka patur asnjë proces civil apo penal ndaj gazetarëve, standard unik ky në mbarë botën. 

Dy janë shtyllat themelore të lirisë së shtypit; së pari liria e tyre për të raportuar të gjitha konstatimet e tyre, së dyti liria e tyre për të mbrojtur burimin e informacionit. Ka tre vjet dhe po bëhen katër që asnjë gazetari, asnjë publicisti asnjë editorialisti, çfarëdo që të ketë botuar nuk i ka kërkuar njeri burimin e informacionit përveçse në një rast prokuroria një gazetari që pasi i kishin shitur prokurorët informacionin i kërkonin gazetarit nga e kishte marrë këtë informacion duke dëshmuar se nuk ishin prokurorë, por ishin matrapazë. Kjo është e vërteta dhe kjo administratë nuk do t`u kërkojë ndonjëherë burimin e informacionit gazetarëve. Këto dyja janë shtyllat kryesore në raport me administratën. Në raporte të tjera çështja është më komplekse sepse ti çlirosh gazetarët nga pronarët është një betejë jashtëzakonisht e rëndësishme dhe ligji austriak duhet të miratohet sa më shpejt. 

Gjithashtu është respektuar dhe nuk ka patur asnjë të dëmtuar në protesta, asnjë të lënduar, nuk ka patur asnjë lloj kufizimi. I keni parasysh burgjet e tmerrshme të tyre se si plasnin nga 30-50 opozitarë në një qeli, i keni parasysh plagosjet dhe vrasjet e opozitarëve? 

Ndërsa këto janë vitet e lirive dhe të drejtave , të cilat janë një proces gjithnjë në rritje sepse nuk ka asnjëherë përsosje në këtë proces, por ajo që mund t`ju them unë është që këto kanë qenë vitet në të cilat shqiptarët janë ndjerë, kanë shijuar, kanë jetuar më të lirë se kurrë. I garantoj se vitet që vijnë do të jenë edhe më të lirë edhe më të sigurtë në jetën e tyre në krijimin e tyre në pronën e tyre. Këtë moment historik e kanë bërë të mundur politikat e shkëlqyera të ndjekura nga qeveria. Janë këto politika dhe para së gjithash këto, të cilat kanë bërë që Shqipëria të mos kaplohet nga kriza sepse ne në 2008 kemi hyrë si vendi me nivelin më të ulët të taksave në Europë, sepse ne në 2008 po investonim në infrastrukturë për nevojat tona sigurisht, pothuajse dyfishin që investonte qeveria që vinte pas nesh. Këto politika kanë bërë që, me gjithë sirenat e pikëllimit që i dëgjojmë nga disa eksponentë të opozitës se ka krizë, Shqipëria të mos ketë krizë. Shqipëria mund të ketë pasoja dytësore, por unë ju garantoj se shumë shpejt Shqipëria do të rinjohë një dimension të madh tjetër të investimeve. Janë në prag të inaugurimit të fillimit të punimeve rreth 15 hidrocentrale, të cilët punësojë dhjetëra mijëra qytetarë shqiptarë. Janë në prag të fillimit të gjitha akset e shkurtra kombëtare të vendit, të cilat punësojnë me mijëra e mijëra qytetarë. 

Buxheti është më i sigurtë se asnjëherë tjetër . Kjo qeveri disponon buxhet të plotë për t`iu përgjigjur në çdo qindarkë dhe me miliarda të gjitha projekteve të mëdha që nisin këtë vit dhe për të përfunduar ato që janë në vazhdim, për të dyfishuar rrogat e mësuesve, rrogat e mjekëve , rrogat e infermierëve, pensionet në fshat për të rritur në mënyrë thelbësore pensionet në qytet. Pra nuk ka ardhur nga qielli ky moment historik. Ky erdhi si rezultante e suksesit të madhe të padiskutueshëm të reformave të gjithanshme. Ka mbarësi edhe më të madhe se koinçidon pikërisht me samitin e Strasburgut. Ky samit është ngjarja më e madhe në historinë kombëtare për shqiptarët pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. 

Presidenca çeke shpresoj të krijojë këshillin, por natyrisht Shqipëria tani i ka të gjitha rrugët e hapura që brenda Presidencës çeke të paraqesë kërkesën për statusin e kandidatit. Se mund të shtyhet pak është normale. Ne i mirëkuptojmë miqtë, por brenda Presidencës çeke ne do ta paraqesim aplikimin dhe e meritojmë plotësisht për faktin se përfundoi tërësisht Marrëveshja , edhe raporti i Komisionit Europian është i tillë që jep dritën jeshile tërësisht për Shqipërinë, ndaj dhe u ndala më shumë sot në këtë moment sepse edhe ky është një moment historik, është një hap jashtëzakonisht i madh në drejtim të realizimit të projektit tjetër madhor të kombit për këtë shekull; anëtarësimi i Shqipërisë në BE. 

Falënderoj edhe njëherë ata që me punën dhe përkushtimin e tyre në të gjitha institucionet e këtij vendi, bënë të mundur që sot ne të kemi këtë kënaqësi të veçantë për një projekt që është projekti ëndërr për fëmijët tanë shtëpia më e bukur e tyre në Evropë.

----------


## [Perla]

Kurse une behem kurioze nqs shqipetaret do te pajisen dot me karta identiti dhe pasaporta brenda 2009, kurse per Evropen, do bejme si do bejme dhe per 20 vjet te tjera  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## oliinter

e pelqej dashamiresine e Ministrit te Jashtem por levizja pa viza per ne BE do te ndodhe pas 2015 dhe jo para ketij viti.

shqiptaret jan te zgjuar dhe e dallojn fushaten elektorale nga premtimet e numrit 2 te qeverise. 

Me vjen mire qe qeveria ka ber perparime ne infrastrukture por jo ti bjere me top vendit dhe te bej premtime boshe.

Shqiperia eshte mire te mos ndryshoj kurs te pakten edhe kete 4 vjecar pasi kjo do te sillte avantazhe te medhaja per shqiperine.

Kjo do te sillte edhe largimin njher e pergjithmon te edvin rames nga opozita.

----------


## Brari

ne stamboll dhe me inter ti.. 
a spo te del fenerbahceja ty a..

olush.. sa euro afersisht duhen me ardh un me ndoj mike ne stamboll e me ndejt 10 dit e me shetit neper top kapira e neper pazar bazira.. e me pa rrug te vjetra e ndertesa historike e me hanger byreka e qofte me simite e panine  neper lulishta..e me fjet nder hotela te lira e me ble nga pak suvenira..
?

qe thue ti per temen.. disa pun nuk varen nga qeverria jon.. 
jan pun te evropit..
ne fakt  do duhej evropi me i dhan shqiptareve mundesin e levizjes se lire pa ja dhan qindra detyra shtetit..

qeveritaret e shqiperise duke perfshire dhe ata te kohes enverit e kan pas deren e hapur me leviz neper europ.. 
ai qe eshte penguar ka qene nenshtetasi i thjesht shqiptar..
njiher per 50 vjet e pengoj enveri kte lvizje.. tash po e pengon evropa..
pun m u.ti me nji fjal..
te isha si saliu asnji  luft sdo beja per ket ceshtje.. ne ktu jemi me i than evropit.. kur te doni na pranoni.. dhe me i perqendrue punet me ndreq shqiperine.. te behet vendi i mire i qete e me bollek.. 
kjo eshte..

----------


## juanito02

Vazhdon genjeshtrat e pacipa qeveria Berishes. Edhe ministr jashtem tralala zura nje gale.

Kurse ty brar skane cte duhen top kapite. Ti shko ne korene e veriut nje vizite partie te Kim Jong Il kenaqu atje shikoje dhe njehere dramen komuniste dal vivo dhe pastaj eja ketu e na caj trpin prape me krimet e komunizmit tone.

----------


## Brari

lol

sa komik je o kelish enverist..

e mo shokeni.. lexoni sa aktor i madh.. ki sifilizi i ppsh-se se stalinit.. 

nuk te shkon ki teater or vampir causho arapoist..
po te shkojm ne te dy ne kore te veriut a e di cndodh..
sa te zbresim nga aeroplani ti do vraposh tek zyra e sigurimit kim ilsungist e do ulerasesh..
dua me fol me shefin.. shpejt kapeni kte brarin.. se ju urren o shok te dashur kim  il sunga se dhe xhaxhin tim edverin nuk e do.. e me kte rast qerojeni m.utin e te shpetojm nga ky perbndesh qe sna la rehat neve polpotistave stalinoisto kimilsungo enveriste.. 

kshu je ti aktoruc..

lul basha.. eshte yll i diplomacise.. 
e urreni se nuk ngjan me ju dondollaket qe cfryni duke luajtur futboll me koka njerzish.. e urreni se kini frik se do ta doje populli per shum gjera te mira.. qepo i ben.. sikurse rruga e MADHE  .. sikurse puna per kosoven.. puna per nato hyrje e per eu-hyrje.. e urreni se me figuren e tij shum moderne shum europiane.. lul basha.. po e sfidon ate shtazen tuaj edverin qe e doni ju si pasues te atij shtazes tjeter enver hoxhes.. padronit te gjysherve tuaj xhelate..

..

te cahet trapi ty kur tregojm ne tragjedite e mijra familjeve e njerzve te pafajshem qe sollen soji yt.. enverist.. 
e dim kte.. prandaj e duam berishen se u a hoqi ate " stilografin" qe perpilonit listat e arrestimeve e persekutimeve ..e internim gulagezimeve.. te mijra burrave grave e femijve te mjere te kombit tim.. 

..

----------


## Dito

Te jete e vertete thua !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mos u tall me fukarejte o Lul djali se eshte gjynah.


*Dito.*

----------


## juanito02

te cahet trapi ty kur tregojm ne tragjedite e mijra familjeve e njerzve te pafajshem qe sollen soji yt.. enverist..
e dim kte.. prandaj e duam berishen se u a hoqi ate " stilografin" qe perpilonit listat e arrestimeve e persekutimeve ..e internim gulagezimeve.. te mijra burrave grave e femijve te mjere te kombit tim..


Mua me cahet trapi kur i thua ti keto qe i ke bere vete nje pjese te tyre.
Me cahet trapi qe ja akoma vete te korea veriut prandaj te thashe ik atje ku te kenaqet shpirti kriminel.
Kurse per familjet qe vuajten nen enverizmin ka qene dhe familja ime. Prandaj nuk duam te na qajne hallin persekutoret tane.
Kur te shof ty si shkruan ketu me kujton dullen dhe berisha yt e ka akoma stilografin qe ja dha Ramiz Alia.
E mori berisha e zbrazi nga boja kuqe e mbushi me blu.

----------


## ikonomi

Berisha dhe kelyshet e tij jane genjeshtare te pa cipe.Per votat jane gati te shesin nenen e vet.Mos i besoni keta plehra,neve do levizim pa viza per nja 10 vjete fatekeqsisht.TE JENI MIRE SHQIPETAR KUDO QE NDODHENI.

----------


## Izadora

> Te jete e vertete thua !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mos u tall me fukarejte o Lul djali se eshte gjynah.
> 
> 
> *Dito.*



le te shpresojme.........

----------


## leci

Ministri Fratini ne deklaratat mbas vizites ne Shqiperi dha si afat  per te hequr vizat vitin 2012.
Dhe kjo vetem per ate qe i intereson Italise.Sepse çdo vend i Europes edhe pse ne BE ka te drejte te ruaje regjimin e vizave me vendet qe aplikojne ne BE.
Me krizen qe po kalon Europa disa nga shtetet kane sugjeruar qe apilkimet e reja te ndalojne deri ne vitin 2012.
Danimarca, Belgjika, Greqia, Finlandia,Gjermania,Austria,Italia dhe Spagna per 2-5 vjet do te bllokojne levizjen e lire per  punetore te vendeve si Rumania.

Tani mire do te ishte po te hiqeshin vizat se na lehteson barren ne emigranteve,por fatkeqesisht eshte lajm shume optimist.

----------


## goldian

une po pres me marr drejtimin e be-se na ne 2009 me zotin sali ky na kthen mrapa tek vizat

----------


## dritek7

bastards ... akoma vazhdojn te rrejn popullin per vota......ne 91 ata premtuan se Shqiptaret do han me lug floriri...pastaj do futeni ne BE ,,,..BE nuk pranon surratin e Sali Berishes o te mjer akoma nuk e keni kuptuar...Turqia esht e para ne rradh per BE dhe llogaritet andej nga viti 2013 deri ateher Shqiperia nuk ka shance as per  te menduar ..pas 2013 do shqyrtohet per ndonje shtet tjeter dhe diskutimet mund te zgjasin deri ne 5 vjet a me shum ...por keta fytyrat e zgjebosura kan gjetur fukarenjt e shkret qe i rrejn dita dites ..te mallkuar ..

----------


## juanito02

Eshte thjeshte nje tullumbace zgjedhore e pd. Medemek me jepni voten mua thote Saliu se ju fus ne Europe pa viza.
Dhe sa na ka futur deri sot do na fuse dhe kete radhe Sali genjeshtari.

----------


## argjenddre

> e pelqej dashamiresine e Ministrit te Jashtem por levizja pa viza per ne BE do te ndodhe pas 2015 dhe jo para ketij viti.
> 
> shqiptaret jan te zgjuar dhe e dallojn fushaten elektorale nga premtimet e numrit 2 te qeverise. 
> 
> Me vjen mire qe qeveria ka ber perparime ne infrastrukture por jo ti bjere me top vendit dhe te bej premtime boshe.
> 
> Shqiperia eshte mire te mos ndryshoj kurs te pakten edhe kete 4 vjecar pasi kjo do te sillte avantazhe te medhaja per shqiperine.
> 
> Kjo do te sillte edhe largimin njher e pergjithmon te edvin rames nga opozita.


edhe une mendoi keshtu kur te bohet me ik pa viza jasht vendit ka me u hargjit ks haha

----------


## xhori

ky  Luli  flet  sikur  gjith shqiptaret  jan  analfabet dhe injorant, dhe vetem ai eshte i zgjuar, sikur ne nuk i dim  ligjet  e evropes,ne nuk kemi  as  statutin e vendit  per kandidat per ne be  qe te levizim pa viza,  e  ky thot  qe  do kemi levizje  pa viza, ne mezi shkojme ne mal te zi  e maqedoni pa viza,  lum  ata  qe  i besojne

----------

